
Paul Kedrosky: VC Investing Factoids from Q1 - veritas
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2007/04/25/vc_investing_fa.html
======
far33d
the decrease in early stage dollars... I wonder if this is because there are
less early stage deals, or that the value of each early deal has gotten lower.

------
jkush
Thanks for posting. Interesting stats.

~~~
veritas
Yea... the numbers are pretty interesting. I wonder if the figures are just US
based or for VCs across the globe. I figure the bio tech industry will keep
getting more and more of the VC attention as the green wave rolls on.

